# Guardian Angels :D [Art giveaway+sale]



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

There are some stories in eastern culture that talk about goldfish or koi "graduating" into dragons. What if when a betta dies, it's given a choice to pass on to fishy heaven or stay behind to watch over their former owners as thanks for rescuing them from their formally cramped conditions? (The unlucky ones who never got to experience true care get to go straight to heaven)

Although he's still with me I decided to draw Gibbs as a dragon :-D My avvie is an old photo of him, his fins are much longer now.










*I will be drawing one free betta as a dragon. First come first serve. Otherwise, I will draw anyone's betta as a dragon for $10. I'm raising money for a few trips, fish supplies, and college but I'll be willing to go lower if its too expensive for anyone!*

I also do watercolor. I'll do a watercolor portrait of your fish like the one below for $5 and if you live anywhere in the US, I'll mail the painting to you 










*I will be painting 2 free watercolor portraits. First come first serve.
Only one piece of art per user please ^^*

I will also trade art for low light plants, IAL, and other fish supplies. 6500k bulbs that will fit a regular desk lamp are high on my wishlist.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

wow that goldfish looks so awesome please can you give silver a try i would love it first ones free right?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG can you do a water colour of one of my goldies?
I can post a pic when I get home. 
(if not the goldfish then I have a betta too xD)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Even though he's still with me, would you please do my dancing warrior, Mushu, as the dragon. I'd be willing to trade art if you'd like.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Even though he's still with me, would you please do my dancing warrior, Mushu, as the dragon. I'd be willing to trade art if you'd like.



i'll like to give way on my free place for Skyewillow i don't want to rob anyone


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Actually, I'd LOVE a watercolor of Mushu. Please PM me and let me know where to send the $. Thank you


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll PM all of you


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

*Free dragon still up for grabs*


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll take it!!!!!! Just PM me and I'll give u a pic.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Shoot me a PM I would happily pay $5 for a water color painting!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

PM'd!

*Alrighty, free art is all taken up. If you want to help a poor soon-to-be college student, then be my guest 

Watercolors: $5, will mail actual painting anywhere in the US for free.
Betta Dragon: $10*

See original post if you want to trade anything~


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd buy one if wasn't a poor teenager... being poor is terrible... lol I'm not that poor I just have other stuff I need to buy first but if I have enough left over I'll propably buy two water colors from you (can you combine shipping?) you're a great artist!!!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> I'd buy one if wasn't a poor teenager... being poor is terrible... lol I'm not that poor I just have other stuff I need to buy first but if I have enough left over I'll propably buy two water colors from you (can you combine shipping?) you're a great artist!!!


I know what you're talking about ^^; And yep I can combine shipping. Thank you!


----------

